# Eltako GFVS 2 Server Config



## TobiasP (18 September 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich habe Probleme meine Aktoren in der SPS so anzulernen das bei Bestätigung eines Tasters auf dem Bildschirm die Aktoren geschaltet werden.
Laut Gebäudefunkmessung geht aber etwas raus jedoch nimmt die SPS es nicht an ich weiß aber einfach nicht warum?
Hat da wer Erfahrungen mit?


----------

